# Egg whites



## Jules582 (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw in the store a carton of egg white substitute and was tempted o buy some. They seem easier to use if I want an omlet in the morning...but I didn't know how good they are for you/ Would they be as fresh as seperating an egg myself, or are they loaded with sodium? Are they nutritious? If anybody has experience with them, let me know how they are!


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 8, 2007)

I think they're essentially just egg whites with a little food color and maybe some stabilizers. Check the ingredients list in the store. They shouldn't have sodium.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2007)

I use EggBeaters during the week.  They make a decent omlet and are harmless.


----------



## stargazer021 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have bought  Eggbeaters.  They make pretty good scrambled eggs.  They are very easy to use.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2007)

I have used EB as well.  Not bad, although for straight up egg white stuff, I will often use a product called "Simply Egg Whites" that is just pasteurized whites.  Costs about the same as what I'd waste by tossing yolks when I buy it at Costco.

Burnbrae Farms - Our Products


----------



## Jules582 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I made some egg beaters egg white this morning and they are quite good! I was surprised at how much they taste like the real thing, not that they are fake or anything. I was just freaked out at buying egg whies in a carton!


----------



## XeniA (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, piffle. I should know better than to make this comment, but my fingers are being pulled toward the keyboard as if by magnet:

I get the point of these if you'd otherwise discard the yolk*, but ... "easier"? Than what, pray tell? Just how hard _is_ cracking open an egg?

*canaries _love_ hard-boiled yolks. Have any friends with birds who'd appreciate your yolks?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2007)

Actually, EggBeaters makes a better omlet or scramble than egg whites alone.  The carton tells us it's 99% egg whites but that 1% of something else makes a difference.  Also, it's yellow!


----------



## XeniA (Jan 10, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Actually, EggBeaters makes a better omlet or scramble than egg whites alone.  The carton tells us it's 99% egg whites but that 1% of something else makes a difference.  Also, it's yellow!



Fair enough. Gotta admit I'm a whole-egg girl myself, so I daresay I have no business here!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2007)

I also prefer whole eggs. I use the EggBeaters to avoid the large amounts of cholesterol found in whole eggs and to give me a low calorie breakfast.

I look forward to my two whole eggs each week.


----------



## XeniA (Jan 10, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I also prefer whole eggs. I use the EggBeaters to avoid the large amounts of cholesterol found in whole eggs and to give me a low calorie breakfast.
> 
> I look forward to my two whole eggs each week.


Gotcha. Difference between you and me, then, is that I eat only those two eggs a week, but have the whole she-bang, and the rest of the week I eat granola! The idea of an all-whites omelette just depresses the bejesus out of me. Suppose I should try it before I knock it, though!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2007)

I try for a little variety in the morning.  Omlets, bagels, cereals, English muffins, waffles, real eggs with a breakfast meat and fried potatoes.

Side by side, an EggBeaters omlet will lose to real eggs every time.  However, on its own with some low fat cheese and bacon bits it ain't half bad.


----------



## XeniA (Jan 10, 2007)

Now you're just getting me hungry, Andy! And boy, does my granola look dull compared to your breakfasts, or what?

I promise you that next time I'm over your way I'll give those EggBeaters a fair try, how's that?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2007)

Gee, you're only in Athens.  Drop by anytime.


----------



## bandonjan (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree with Andy, add some cheese or chopped vegies and
egg substitutes can taste decent. I can't eat whole eggs
very often (hands and feet swell) and these satisfy me. I
have used them to make lemon curd, probably won't do
that again.. taste was ok but it was grainy, even after
straining. I've also used them to make tiramisu instead of
the raw egg. It turned out good.


----------

